# HTC Adds Thunderbolt to List of Devices Getting ICS



## Nemesis02 (Sep 7, 2011)

Found this article which was posted yesterday that contains a list of devices that will be receiving an update to ICS.

http://blog.htc.com/2012/03/ics/

The second to bottom of that list is HTC Thunderbolt and other articles show they've began testing an ICS for Thunderbolt update so we maybe seeing it in the next few months.


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Extremely late with this post, there are already like 10 clones of this thread...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

old news bro

sent from my bolt


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah really old news. Reminds me of the geico commercial about living under a rock lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, in his defense the other list was from Verizon and not HTC. This is just HTC updating their list


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Well, in his defense the other list was from Verizon and not HTC. This is just HTC updating their list


Actually, I believe this is from even before the VZW news story... I believe HTC stated that they were going to push ICS to the Mecha before, and then that left us waiting for VZW to confirm an OTA rollout, which the new story seems to have confirmed...

EDIT: I guess atleast is even more reliable source being on the HTC website, whereas before it was just a reliable HTC rep telling tech blog sites about it, I guess thats why its posted on the 13th as if its new.


----------



## Nemesis02 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, i knew there were unconfirmed reports about it, and like Jaskwith said, its only been an email circulating about it and not anything concrete like an HTC blog post showing it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually HTC posted this on their twitter and Facebook page.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I was actually gonna mention that but its pretty much just HTC updating their official list, to match "unofficial" HTC talk and VZW


----------

